# Inspired by BRENDAN... Men in Kilts.... Ya gotta love 'em!



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan has many men in his books wearing kilts...and as most of you probably know I frequent the New Orleans parades... and have been in the middle of LOTS of men in kilts!  So after Brendan posted a picture of a guy in a kilt I HAD to go see for myself what photobucket had to offer... Some of 'em... ya GOTTA love. 

So anyone else like men in kilts?

To me, this is Mark Andrew...

http://media.photobucket.com/image/man%20in%20kilt/dthdancer/eluvietie_bassist_kilt.jpg

...and since I do not like to open up a thread and see certain things I decided to just post the link. So you can choose to look.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

OK, thanks, Miss Meredith for the credit, but I looked at the fellow and I'm not quite sure.  Are his eyes blue?  Why is his hair curly? And is that a guitar?  Where is his Golden Sword? And futhermore, that is not a Ramsay Red tartan... but I think I might understand where you are coming from... you bad girl!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

This made me think of Robin Hood: Men in Tights....



Spoiler



sorry Brendan, I prefer tights to kilts on my men.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, thanks, Miss Meredith for the credit, but I looked at the fellow and I'm not quite sure. Are his eyes blue? Why is his hair curly? And is that a guitar? Where is his Golden Sword? And futhermore, that is not a Ramsay Red tartan... but I think I might understand where you are coming from... you bad girl!


Mark's hair always gets a bit wavy after a long hot bath or after getting caught in a torrential downpour...his eyes (in my mind)are blue...and the guitar is not his... he was taking it to Paddy who likes to try 'is 'and at different instruments.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> This made me think of Robin Hood: Men in Tights....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's OK, Miss Scarlet. What about tight kilts? I loved the movie "Men in Tights", Mel Brooks version of Robin Hood.


Meredith Sinclair said:


> Mark's hair always gets a bit wavy after a long hot bath or after getting caught in a torrential downpour...his eyes are blue...and the guitar is not his... he was taking it to Paddy who likes to try 'is 'and at different instruments.


I see, ahem, (blushing). I never realized that. Of course, he never tells me anything! And that doesn't surprise me about Paddy. He's a sport and he has a few kilts of his own.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> This made me think of Robin Hood: Men in Tights....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kilts are way more comfortable


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

This was the picture that inspired the thread. Miss Meredith doesn't like it.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Kilts are way more comfortable


Got any pics Geoffrey? of you I mean... in either.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

This was more of what I had in mind for my lead character.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't post pictures from work, so I'll post my favorite Scotsman later....


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> This made me think of Robin Hood: Men in Tights....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol same here


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I can't post pictures from work, so I'll post my favorite Scotsman later....


YAY! 


Brendan Carroll said:


> This was more of what I had in mind for my lead character.


Oh, you know I LOVE Gerard, Brendan! AND as a screen actor yes, I would choose him everytime... but the other guy... he has a certain... toughness about him....


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Brendan has many men in his books wearing kilts...and as most of you probably know I frequent the New Orleans parades... and have been in the middle of LOTS of men in kilts!  So after Brendan posted a picture of a guy in a kilt I HAD to go see for myself what photobucket had to offer... Some of 'em... ya GOTTA love.
> 
> So anyone else like men in kilts?
> 
> ...


Very nice!! I made him into a screen saver just for you....

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b323/Lindasgarden/Kindle%20Screensavers/eluvietie_bassist_kilt.jpg


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Who could object to Johnny in a kilt or otherwise?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Very nice!! I made him into a screen saver just for you....
> 
> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b323/Lindasgarden/Kindle%20Screensavers/eluvietie_bassist_kilt.jpg


Thank You Ms. Thumb!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Who could object to Johnny in a kilt or otherwise?


Me. Expecially since I think that's a plaid shirt, not a kilt.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Me. Expecially since I think that's a plaid shirt, not a kilt.


Either way... Johnny is still....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Either way... Johnny is still....


Different tastes?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Me. Expecially since I think that's a plaid shirt, not a kilt.


I thought it was a skirt, too, but it was posted with the other kilt pictures.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I thought it was a skirt, too, but it was posted with the other kilt pictures.


It's OK Gertie, it is still Johnny and I could look at him all day long!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> This was more of what I had in mind for my lead character.


OK, that's not bad.. ..I do wonder about the guy who appears to be gagged, just over his right shoulder...

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is a man in a kilt and clearly love is in the air...I love this picture. A friend in Australia sent it to me--it is a wedding picture published in one of the Australian newspapers.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Well, Miss Leslie, I like kilts, and I like guys, sort of, but well, you know, I think that one of those guys there is NOT wearing a kilt. Well, we know who wears the pants in the family or Well, we know who wears the kilt in that family or I hope the groom's wife doesn't get upset when she sees him kissing the best man... well, gotta go now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My favorite man in a kilt.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My favorite man in a kilt.


Uh, HUH, GERTIE! Yes, he is very nice looking.


----------

